# Detroit | urban decline and it's possible urban renewal



## el palmesano

I create that thread to have a space where we all can share pictures and documentaries about the decline of the city and the possible future that the city has.


----------



## el palmesano

*Detroit fades away: The decline of Motor City as seen through Google Street View*



>





>





>





>




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...oods-compiled-blogger-Google-Street-View.html


----------



## el palmesano

may be someone understands



el palmesano said:


> lately I have read in the most important spanish newspaper articles about Detroit, I share it with you because I think that is really curious that thing:
> 
> http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/2012/12/30/actualidad/1356898903_122798.html
> 
> http://elpais.com/diario/2011/02/06/eps/1296977217_850215.html
> 
> http://elviajero.elpais.com/elviajero/2012/12/06/actualidad/1354797161_667626.html
> 
> http://cultura.elpais.com/cultura/2012/12/04/actualidad/1354644019_821323.html
> 
> http://cultura.elpais.com/cultura/2012/11/20/actualidad/1353434888_396313.html
> 
> http://elpais.com/diario/2009/11/08/negocio/1257689665_850215.html


----------



## el palmesano

Detroit's new plan to fight blight


----------



## el palmesano

Detroit & JPMorgan Chase & Co. - Strengthening Communities - Chase






JPMorgan Chase & Co. announces a $100 million, five-year commitment to support and accelerate Detroit's economic recovery and strengthen its communities. This long-term investment is the Firm's largest commitment to a city and among the largest corporate commitments to Detroit. It builds upon the Firm's deep roots as one of Michigan's leading financial services providers and corporate citizens.


----------



## el palmesano

The Vacant Pontiac Silverdome, 2014


----------



## el palmesano

Detroit - Fighting Crime with Datameer Big Data Analytics








Fighting Crime with Big Data: Learn how the the Detroit Crime Commission is using big data analytics and Datameer to fight crime.
Topping Forbes' list of the most dangerous cities in 2013 for the fifth year in a row, Detroit is taking a proactive approach to combating these issues & fighting crime.

The DCC needs to aggregate terabytes of proprietary and public crime-related data to assist in investigations as well as supplement public notifications and coordinate related activities.

The DCC selected Datameer's big data analytics application to integrate, analyze and visualize the terabytes of data. 

Datameer is the only end-to-end solution that was able to tackle all key tasks of the analytics process and support DCC in Fighting Crime in Detroit.

The time saved on pulling data together, analyzing and visualizing the findings allowed the commission to laser focus their effort on discovering what and who is driving violent crime. "Datameer allows law enforcement to basically understand what is driving crime and kind of step back and be a little more proactive and not totally reactive," said Andrew Arena, Executive Director, DCC.

This is just the beginning for data-driven law enforcement initiatives in general and Detroit specifically, but the implications are stunning.


----------



## el palmesano

good news also



ThatOneGuy said:


> Graphic Arts Building, Detroit
> During restoration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.A. Blodgett Building, Grand Rapids, Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> After:


----------



## el palmesano

Downtown Detroit | A Pleasant Surprise Reflecting On Detroit's Downtown Revitalization


----------



## el palmesano

Demolitions Wiping Out Detroit's Past







Never before has Detroit been so focused or well-equipped to tear down its most troubled properties: Hundreds of millions of dollars has been proposed or promised for demolishing blighted homes and businesses in the bankrupt city. (March 27) 

The Associated Press is the essential global news network, delivering fast, unbiased news from every corner of the world to all media platforms and formats.
AP's commitment to independent, comprehensive journalism has deep roots. Founded in 1846, AP has covered all the major news events of the past 165 years, providing high-quality, informed reporting of everything from wars and elections to championship games and royal weddings. AP is the largest and most trusted source of independent news and information.
Today, AP employs the latest technology to collect and distribute content - we have daily uploads covering the latest and breaking news in the world of politics, sport and entertainment. Join us in a conversation about world events, the newsgathering process or whatever aspect of the news universe you find interesting or important.


----------



## el palmesano

Detroit l Store Openings l Whole Foods Market







Whole Foods Market opens its first store in the Detroit metro. The store is a celebration of this city, its rich history and its talented and community-minded residents.

SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/179claK

About Whole Foods:
Who are we? Well, we seek out the finest natural and organic foods available, maintain the strictest quality standards in the industry, and have an unshakeable commitment to sustainable agriculture. Add to that the excitement and fun we bring to shopping for groceries, and you start to get a sense of what we're all about. Oh yeah, we're a mission-driven company too. 

Connect with Whole Foods Online:
Visit the Whole Foods WEBSITE: http://bit.ly/18gKv7J
Like Whole Foods on FACEBOOK: http://on.fb.me/179cxqt
Follow Whole Foods on TWITTER: http://bit.ly/15eklAG

Detroit l Store Openings l Whole Foods Market
http://www.youtube.com/user/wholefood...


----------



## el palmesano

Urban Exploration: Abandoned Packard Automotive Plant - Detroit, MI








DJI Phantom - Scott Rodgers Films Above Detroit


----------



## el palmesano

Detroit blight removal: Behind the scenes with Motor City Mapping






Since mid-2013, the Skillman Foundation has partnered with several organizations to address blight removal in Detroit. With the Blight Authority and Brightmoor Alliance, the Foundation piloted a blight elimination plan in Brighmoor, one of Detroit's most blighted neighborhoods. With Data Driven Detroit and Loveland Technologies, we introduced Blexting, or "blight texting," an app that has made it possible to compile the largest, most accurate data set ever collected concerning Detroit's blight. Backed by a number of other partners through the Blight Task Force, that technology is now at work as teams travel Detroit surveying every property in the city.


----------



## el palmesano

more:




> ---------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------


http://www.playgroundmag.net/musica...cara-mas-salvaje-de-la-degradacion-de-detroit


----------



## el palmesano

>


http://www.playgroundmag.net/musica...cara-mas-salvaje-de-la-degradacion-de-detroit





http://www.playgroundmag.net/musica...cara-mas-salvaje-de-la-degradacion-de-detroit


----------



## el palmesano

>


http://www.playgroundmag.net/musica...cara-mas-salvaje-de-la-degradacion-de-detroit


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This is heartbreaking. I hope it doesn't eventually end up like Pripyat.


----------



## DBadger

I find it a little disturbing the decay caused by three years. Harsher climate? Looters/squatters?


----------



## desertpunk

Detroit is stirring back to life with many important buildings being renovated. But in the meantime, a huge number of others sit in limbo between splendid decay and ultimate demolition:


Detroit 2014 21 by The Whistling Monkey, on Flickr


Detroit 2014 18 by The Whistling Monkey, on Flickr


Detroit 2014 17 by The Whistling Monkey, on Flickr


Detroit 2014 6 by The Whistling Monkey, on Flickr


Detroit 2014 8 by The Whistling Monkey, on Flickr


Detroit 2014 22 by The Whistling Monkey, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Hmm...


----------



## Lakeland

ThatOneGuy said:


> Sad. But it seems they're demolishing only one of the two structures.
> Will it be an implosion?


Probably. The other building will be renovated http://www.dbusiness.com/daily-news...lop-Historic-Eddystone-Hotel-into-Apartments/







Work has already started on the arena and mixed-use buildings surrounding it.


----------



## Lakeland

Sir Richard Branson eyes Detroit for a Virgin Hotel
http://www.dbusiness.com/daily-news...hard-Branson-Eyes-Detroit-for-a-Virgin-Hotel/



> DDN: Do you see other opportunities here, especially with the region's world-class industrial and manufacturing sectors?
> 
> We just opened a hotel in Chicago (Virgin Hotel). I’ve looked at a few hotels in Detroit, and I think Detroit could do with a really good hotel. We’ve got one of the best hotels in America in Chicago, and we’re looking to go into New York and New Orleans, and Nashville. I’m leaving someone behind to look for sites (in Detroit on Saturday) and we’ll see if they can find something. Obviously, we have an advantage with Virgin Atlantic and our relationship with Delta in filling a hotel. It will be a really good, fun hotel that doesn’t seem to exist yet in Detroit. I think there will definitely be other things we can do here in the future. We just launched a company called Virgin Sport that puts on sporting events, and now we’re talking about one or two sporting events in Detroit. We’d love to work with more entrepreneurs in Detroit in helping them get on their feet. We have something called Virgin Start Up that helps entrepreneurs (get started) and we’re looking at perhaps introducing that here as well.


----------



## DemolitionDave

Lakeland said:


> Probably. The other building will be renovated http://www.dbusiness.com/daily-news...lop-Historic-Eddystone-Hotel-into-Apartments/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work has already started on the arena and mixed-use buildings surrounding it.



I think I heard they are going to use their high reach excavator to demolish it.


----------



## Lakeland

DemolitionDave said:


> I think I heard they are going to use their high reach excavator to demolish it.


It makes sense. With the Eddystone being so close, there's no reason to risk it with an implosion. 


New video of the District Detroit:


----------



## Lakeland

Detroit eyesore transformed into green living apartments
http://www.freep.com/story/money/bu...e-environment-sustainability-energy/29112597/









The El Moore apartment building in Midtown Detroit, built in 1898 has been fully restored with a strong environmentally conscious footprint that encourages a sustainable community of like-minded residents. The first residents moved in late May and will also feature 11 lodging studios with a 2 day minimum stay. Wednesday, June 24, 2015. (Photo: Jessica J. Trevino)









Recycled stone and roof on the greenhouse building at The El Moore apartment building in Midtown Detroit. (Photo: Jessica J. Trevino)









Original marble in the staircase at the restored El Moore apartment building in Midtown Detroit, built in 1898. (Photo: Jessica J. Trevino)


----------



## Uaarkson

I knew Detroit would rise again some day, but what I really didn't expect was for the national narrative on the city to do a complete 180 in one year. Moods are overbearingly positive in the city now; I saw it when I went back home earlier this month.


----------



## Lakeland

Before and after shots of the new Outdoor Adventure Center in Detroit
https://twitter.com/onetoughnerd/status/621717734372474884


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice. Great change from this ugly shack









Are there any new updates for the Packard Plant restoration?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Park Avenue Hotel from the previous page has been imploded:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Seville Apartments


----------



## Rdx MG

Great thread.


----------



## Lakeland

Detroit's G.A.R. Building in final leg of renovation
http://www.mlive.com/news/detroit/index.ssf/2015/08/detroits_gar_building_enters_f.html



> Detroit's Grand Army of the Republic Building, or 'the castle' as it is known, nears completion of its $4 million restoration Aug. 7, 2015. The 20,000-square-foot Downtown Detroit building sat vacant for 30 years before Mindfield, a small advertising and marketing firm in Detroit, purchased the building in 2011 and began the lengthy renovation of the historic building. The building houses Mindfield offices, two restaurants and will have multiple event spaces completed on its 2nd and 3rd floors which will be completed in 6 months. Finished in 1897 the building on Grand River and Cass Ave. was constructed for civil war veterans with help from the City of Detroit it featured shops, a bank, veteran meeting space and a small auditorium.











The Grand Army Republic Building before restoration. (photograph by Lindsay Yeo, courtesy of Mindfield)









































































Photos by Tanya Moutzalias | MLive Detroit


----------



## Lakeland

Windows give Michigan Central Station new look 
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/ne...ive-michigan-central-depot-new-look/31514677/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow, so they're actually going through with it!


----------



## nothatso

ThatOneGuy said:


> Wow, so they're actually going through with it!


...sort of

They appear to be very cheap windows and would likely have to be replaced over the course of any serious renovation. I don't think anybody expects Moroun to actually renovate that building. Somebody else is going to have to buy it off of him.


----------



## Lakeland

Ransom Gillis House Restoration:

2004

Ransom Gilles House by whitewall buick, on Flickr

2009

Abandoned Grand Victorian by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

2015

Gillis House Restoration by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

Restoration has been underway since August and will be featured in November on the HGTV show "Rehab Addict".

More info:
http://www.mlive.com/news/detroit/index.ssf/2015/08/detroits_ransom_gillis_has_nat.html


----------



## Lakeland

Ilitches to give Wayne State $40 million for new business school near Red Wings arena site
http://www.crainsdetroit.com/articl...state-40-million-for-new-business-school-near



> The model for the new Red Wings arena and surrounding area shows where the new Wayne State University business school will be built: directly north (or to the right and down in this photo) at the southwest corner of Woodward Avenue and Temple Street.











Photo by Bill Shea/Crain's Detroit Business









http://www.crainsdetroit.com/articl...-new-ilitch-school-of-business-plan-for-wayne


----------



## Lakeland

The Ransom Gillis restoration is nearly complete...









https://twitter.com/BrushPark/status/656964445344825345









https://twitter.com/BrushPark/status/656964869309276161











These houses are next as part of the Brush Park development... http://www.brushparkdetroit.com


----------



## Zaz965

good examples :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

Lakeland said:


> Ilitches to give Wayne State $40 million for new business school near Red Wings arena site
> http://www.crainsdetroit.com/articl...state-40-million-for-new-business-school-near
> 
> 
> great!!!


----------



## JMGA196

ThatOneGuy said:


> Personally I think it isn't efficiently designed. Lots of wasted space


Exactly what I thought. Also, you could build another house in that big backyard and still have a decent space for a garden in each house.


----------



## erbse

I'd rather suggest building bungalow-style, anyway. More comfy space and fit for the elderly generation that won't look for houses with stairs.

What I like about it is the rather classical look, though I think they can improve that, too.


----------



## xPeriaTX

ThatOneGuy said:


> *This tiny house could be a game changer for the low-income population in Detroit*












Lol this would be a luxurious house here in hong kong


----------



## JMGA196

I also don't get the point of making such a tiny house when you have lots of grass around. Taxes maybe?


----------



## kicaj

On previous page there is plan that shows that next to this tiny house they want to build another one.
This house is for people with low income, so i think it's cheaper to build such tiny house, and its cheaper to pay bills for this house than for 200m house.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The vacant building at 1400 Woodward will be revitalized by Dan Gilbert and called the Shinola Hotel


















Proposed:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Saint Rita's Apartments block will also be restored


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!!


----------



## JMGA196

ThatOneGuy said:


>


Who the hell could ever think that blocking those windows with bricks would be a good idea?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Update on Book Tower sandblasting


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Metropole Building becomes headquarters for Bedrock
Before:



















After:


----------



## AbidM

Good on Detroit.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Renders released for a large scale revitalization project of empty lots in downtown.

Schmidt Hammer Lassen Architects


----------



## Oh Yeah Det!

Amazing! Can't wait for this development to be built


----------



## meetthestreet

not too impressed. Utterly forgettable architecture, although, granted, that is the norm everywhere. Some plazas that will be unoccupied for most of the year; these renders with hordes of happy strollers are beyond disingenuous. Oh, and the office building with a giant lobby facing what appears to be its entire street frontage. Yep, that's warm and inviting.


----------



## Bond James Bond

Surprised this hasn't been shown here yet.

Project website:
http://www.hudsonssitedetroit.com/























































Bedrock to begin Hudson's site work in December



> Billionaire businessman Dan Gilbert's real estate development company is preparing to break ground in December on a 52-story skyscraper at the site of the former J.L. Hudson's department store in downtown Detroit, Bedrock LLC executives said Wednesday.
> Bedrock CEO Jim Ketai and President Dan Mullen said the company is making plans to begin demolishing the existing four-story underground 1,100-space parking garage that was built after the old Hudson's building was imploded in 1998.


----------



## Leshommes

meetthestreet said:


> not too impressed. Utterly forgettable architecture, although, granted, that is the norm everywhere. Some plazas that will be unoccupied for most of the year; these renders with hordes of happy strollers are beyond disingenuous. Oh, and the office building with a giant lobby facing what appears to be its entire street frontage. Yep, that's warm and inviting.


Bullshit, no other development in the country looks like this, you sound jealous. :cheers:


----------



## Avian001

Detroit can fool itself all it wants over the current development proposals for downtown.

I do not wish ill upon the city. I really don't. Because I believe that a high tide lifts all boats. And having worked in Detroit for a number of years makes it a place that I'd like to see succeed. 

But just drop your Google Maps Guy onto any intersection just outside of downtown and you will see for yourself the devastation that is the reality of the city.

Like Here.

Or here.

Maybe here.

Or Here.

Even farther afield. (And yes, this was just a random choice on Google Maps.)

The point is that almost no other Midwestern city has acres of abandoned land* just outside of downtown* like Detroit does. In fact, I doubt *any *American city has this amount of devastation other than perhaps New Orleans in some areas.

The best thing Detroit can do is offer these vacant properties at a steep discount to developers* but mostly to private citizens*. Cheap land surrounding a revitalized downtown can spark development that will catapult Detroit right back into the 21st Century and help make it a desirable destination for families.

(OK, yes, the whole public school issue is a can of worms by itself.)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

meetthestreet said:


> not too impressed. Utterly forgettable architecture, although, granted, that is the norm everywhere. Some plazas that will be unoccupied for most of the year; these renders with hordes of happy strollers are beyond disingenuous. Oh, and the office building with a giant lobby facing what appears to be its entire street frontage. Yep, that's warm and inviting.



For real? That seems like one of the more "urban friendly" developments in North America recently. Good thing we have armchair urbanists to tell everyone all cities must look like medieval French towns or else nobody will ever like it. :|


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ agreed.

Also, I don't think anyonev here is "fooling oneslef" regarding the state of non-downtown Detroit when rejoicing at the view of the new downtown projects. We've got enough cerebral processing power for this IMO not even very demanding bit of multi-tasking.


----------



## Titan Man

Last two projects shown here easily piss on most projects in Chicago and a big chunk of those in NYC. They look modern, beautiful and human-friendly. However, I would reserve those empty plots in the city centre for reconstructions of beautiful historic buildings demolished over time, a practice not unknown to Detroit. Modern architecture can be built right next to the city centre, since it's all unbuilt. Sadly, I don't believe there is a demand for such projects in Detroit, both seem unrealistic. Who knows, we'll see...

BTW, how is Detroit doing economically these days? Did it get better in the last years since it filed for bankruptcy?


----------



## Leshommes

There is certainly demand. Office occupancy rates are extremely high and more companies like Linkedin, Adient and Microsoft are moving in downtown, the city needs this space. 

Demand in housing is very strong: http://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/detroit-city/2017/08/24/housing-demand-greater-downtown-detroit/104928998/

The haters and the people who don't know anything about the city should really keep to themselves, Detroit is a major city.


----------



## Titan Man

Leshommes said:


> There is certainly demand. Office occupancy rates are extremely high and more companies like Linkedin, Adient and Microsoft are moving in downtown, the city needs this space.
> 
> Demand in housing is very strong: http://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/detroit-city/2017/08/24/housing-demand-greater-downtown-detroit/104928998/
> 
> The haters and the people who don't know anything about the city should really keep to themselves, Detroit is a major city.


Forgive me for questioning the demand for office and housing space in a city that has spent the last 50 years demolishing its buildings because of vacancy and economic decline. Thank you for sharing the link, but calling me a hater for giving a logically made opinion is not cool. I would be the happiest person if Detroit manages to revitalize itself and start booming again and attracting new businesses, which now seems to be the case, but the city was at its worst just 4 years ago, it's not unreasonable to think that such large projects are a little bit unrealistic (I'm not saying they are, it's just a logical conclusion given the circumstances). Anyway, I hope those buildings will be built, and I hope many more projects will follow, Detroit might actually end up being the most beautiful major city in the US.


----------



## mike1115

Detroit seemed to hit a critical mass of destruction where it suddenly become "in" to help the city out by starting to invest in it. There's nothing wrong with that and it's a typical thing where a lot of people want to help the underdog. Detroit has some amazing architecture that is sorely missing in a lot of other American cities and it's a great thing to see it being restored. Detroit should also serve as a wake up call of sorts for other American cities that spread out too far; infrastructure overall is cheaper to maintain when it's densely clustered than spread out over thousands of miles of roads, sewers, etc.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Re: The Book Tower.
I've never dealt with a rehab/preservation effort that large so this thought just occurred to me: Can they do something that would allow them to remove the exterior stairwell and still retain any historic designation status? (Not sure if it's on the National Register though I'd assume so) I know adding/upgrading proper stairwells inside would east up a lot of room, and I don't even know if there's a clear channel inside they could use on all the floors, but it's such a beautiful structure and it's pains me seeing that fire-escape stair case just tacked onto the side like that.

Thrilled the building is being dressed up, though.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The stairwell is the first thing I imagine when I think of the Book Tower. I hope they don't take it down, they should just restore it.


----------



## Leshommes

Titan Man said:


> Forgive me for questioning the demand for office and housing space in a city that has spent the last 50 years demolishing its buildings because of vacancy and economic decline. Thank you for sharing the link, but calling me a hater for giving a logically made opinion is not cool. I would be the happiest person if Detroit manages to revitalize itself and start booming again and attracting new businesses, which now seems to be the case, but the city was at its worst just 4 years ago, it's not unreasonable to think that such large projects are a little bit unrealistic (I'm not saying they are, it's just a logical conclusion given the circumstances). Anyway, I hope those buildings will be built, and I hope many more projects will follow, Detroit might actually end up being the most beautiful major city in the US.


I wasn't referring to you about the haters comment, it was directed at the people saying stupid things like "Detroit can fool itself all it wants".

People draw these conclusions based on alternative facts about Detroit, the Detroit area is actually very wealthy and currently doing good economically.


----------



## Titan Man

Leshommes said:


> I wasn't referring to you about the haters comment, it was directed at the people saying stupid things like "Detroit can fool itself all it wants".
> 
> People draw these conclusions based on alternative facts about Detroit, the Detroit area is actually very wealthy and currently doing good economically.


Oh, glad we made that clear, as I really want Detroit to succeed. It's a beautiful city with extraordinary architecture that needs to be restored. I agree with mike1115, the city should rebuild itself with dense, urban neighbourhoods, not endless suburban areas with relatively small population whose services can't be financially maintained for long. I actually believe in a future in which Detroit will become a 21st century model for other American cities in regards to urbanism and architecture.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Third Precinct police station from 1897 is being restored/converted


----------



## AndyMEng

Hey so I have a question:

What kind of cleaning/painting product do you use on all that decorative tin soffit and fascia?

Asking for a friend 

Thanks!



ThatOneGuy said:


> The Third Precinct police station from 1897 is being restored/converted


----------



## el palmesano

great!!


----------



## AbidM

The french certainly knew how to build cities, this and New Orleans are on my to go list in terms of cities.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I don't remember if this was posted, but the long-abandoned art-deco David Stott tower is finally undergoing complete restoration to its original condition.


----------



## smokiboy

Not sure if it was mentioned earlier on this thread or elsewhere but I think Detroit would be an excellent choice for Amazon to locate it's second HQ in. It would be a very bold move indeed. Tones of empty office buildings, abundance of vacate land, well connected airport, eastern and yet centrally located city, close to Canadian market. One down side might be lack of skilled workers. But this could be overcome by setting up training courses for the inner city residents. It would be very gutsy of Amazon to do this, but of course doubt very much it would happen.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Detroit Fire Department Headquarters, now Foundation Hotel

Before:



















After:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This derelict mid-century motel will be restored/converted into micro-apartments

http://www.mlive.com/news/detroit/i...otel_to_transform_into.html#incart_river_home


----------



## Geocarlos

Avian001 said:


> Detroit can fool itself all it wants over the current development proposals for downtown.
> 
> I do not wish ill upon the city. I really don't. Because I believe that a high tide lifts all boats. And having worked in Detroit for a number of years makes it a place that I'd like to see succeed.
> 
> But just drop your Google Maps Guy onto any intersection just outside of downtown and you will see for yourself the devastation that is the reality of the city.
> 
> Like Here.
> 
> Or here.
> 
> Maybe here.
> 
> Or Here.
> 
> Even farther afield. (And yes, this was just a random choice on Google Maps.)
> 
> The point is that almost no other Midwestern city has acres of abandoned land* just outside of downtown* like Detroit does. In fact, I doubt *any *American city has this amount of devastation other than perhaps New Orleans in some areas.
> 
> The best thing Detroit can do is offer these vacant properties at a steep discount to developers* but mostly to private citizens*. Cheap land surrounding a revitalized downtown can spark development that will catapult Detroit right back into the 21st Century and help make it a desirable destination for families.
> 
> (OK, yes, the whole public school issue is a can of worms by itself.)


But what do you think Detroit needs to do to overcome this situation?

New developments and revitalization of old deteriorate blocks will attract new investments and people will consider Detroit again as a atractive city to live in.....

Detroit needs to start rethinking everything again ... and apparently it is doing it ... it will take several years to see Detroit renewed, but it certainly will.

Kind regards!


----------



## erbse

^ It really is on the right track. There might be large abandoned swathes of the city, but that doesn't mean these can't come back to life. It just takes time. Some will become parks, others will become residential areas or mixed urban quarters again.


----------



## erbse

Great to see this complex revitalized:

*Shinola Hotel Detroit*



Lmichigan said:


> A forumer over at SSP found some quality images on reddit of the Shinola Hotel renovation and new construction project. The thing is going to be absolutely _stunning_ when construction wraps up:
> 
> *Woodward Side*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Farmer Side*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alley Between*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last update at Curbed Detroit seems to have been from late August. Photos by Michelle & Chris Gerard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial of the site from Barton Malow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Side:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403460&page=220


More great news:

*Google signs office lease in downtown Detroit

Google has finalized its plans to move downtown with a lease signing for a new office space alongside the Little Caesars Arena, company officials announced Monday.

The 29,000-square-foot office will be at 52 E. Henry St. More than 100 employees will occupy the space following the move planned for spring 2018. *


----------



## erbse

And some more revitalization, larger blocks are now being redeveloped:



Lmichigan said:


> *City Modern* at Brush Park is well under construction. Though, I'm still not 100% all of what is under construction. I know for sure the multi-family "flats" buildings are being built at the moment along with some of the existing renovations. It appears some carriage homes and town houses are also under construction, so maybe the duplettes are the only thing not under construction?
> 
> Photos by Michelle & Chris Gerard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The different types of housing in the development. Flats are in dark blue:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403460&page=220


----------



## el palmesano

awsome!!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Some bad news from the Packard Plant. Its iconic bridge has collapsed.


----------



## el palmesano

a shame..


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Henry Glover House



















Patterson Terrace


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Saint Rita Apartments


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Cass Plaza


----------

